# Bug/Problem mit Fetchmail ISPC3 3.0.4.6, Mehrfachabholung, FS#1985



## DHDSP (24. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Till, All,

Heute habe ich ISPC3 auf 3.0.4.6 geupdated (auch Debian), danach fingen die Probleme mit Fetchmail an:    

Ein User benutzt fetchmail (IMAP) und hatte die Option "Mails nach empfang löschen" ausgeschaltet, die Option "Retrieve all emails (incl. read mails)" angeschaltet. Die Mails wurden alle 5 Minuten VOLLSTÄNDIG geholt, und lokal als neue Mails zugestellt... Gigabyteweise.    

Ein Blick auf die Bugreports zeigt mir "FS#1985 - fetchmail repeated retrieval of emails", dieser Bug sollte aber schon behoben sein, oder?  

TIA Peter


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2012)

Das ist er auch, Du kannst in allen aktuellen Versionen diese Kombination von Checkboxes in ISPConfig nicht mehr setzen da sie keinen Sinn machen. Ich vermute mal, dass der User bei Dir das vor dem Update gesetzt hat.


----------



## DHDSP (26. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Till,

danke für die Antwort. Allerdings habe ich gerade die Optionen noch einmal angeschaut: bei mir sind sie noch drin. Vorher habe ich alle Fetchmail accounts gelöscht gehabt.

Ich kann auch Screenshots machen wenn du möchtest.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2012)

Ein setzen dieser Optionen ist nicht möglich in meinem 3.0.4.6, habe es gerade getestet:

Fehlermeldung: "Illegal combination of options. You can not use "Delete emails after retrieval" = no together with "Retrieve all emails" = yes
Server is empty."


----------



## DHDSP (26. Sep. 2012)

Und du hast wie immer recht!

(das Ablehnen der Optionskombination kommt natürlich erst wenn man "Speichern" klickt)


----------

